# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  Bebe preko 4 kg i mogucnost komplikacija pri porodu?

## aprilska_mama

Cure, prije 3 dana na UZ mi je procijenjena beba na 4220g :shock: 
Termin mi je prosao prije 4 dana, a kako je krenulo ovo moje debelo nece van. Ja sam u strahu da mi nece proci kroz karlicu, da ce se zaglaviti, ma sve horor situacije. Da zavrsavam na carskom rezu, cak mi savjetuju indukciju   :Mad:   :Mad:  , radi toga!

Kako ste vi mame prosle sa krupnim bebama, dajte mi neke rijeci utjehe,jer ja sam do sada bila skroz cool i veselila se porodjajnom iskustvu da bi me sada obuzela nevidjena panika  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## mamazika

Nisam ginekolog, ali mislim da je indukcija nagore što se može u tom slučaju izabrati. Imala sam 2 carska s velikim bebama, prvi put su probali normalnim putem, ali otvaranje se usporilo upravo kad su mi dali drip.
Trebala bi rađati negdje gdje imaš mogućnost šetanja, mijenjanja položaja i poroda u neležećoj pozi, da ti se zdjelica može još malo raširiti.
Inače, djeca u principu ne zapinju u zdjelici, osim ako su na zadak, glava je najšira, eventualno im pukne ključna kost ako brzo izlaze.
Mjerenja zdjelice i glave nemaju puno koristi jer je najvažniji faktor kako se bebina glava namjesti, ako ide licem i beba od 3000 g može biti prevelika.

----------


## Ines

moja R. je bila preko 4 kile ( 4 i 200)- nije bilo nikakvih problema na porodu.
nisu mi savjetovali ni indukciju ni carski rez zbog toga, a rodila sam brze nego L. ( koja je imala 3 i pol kile).
 e da- i bez pucanja ili rezanja!

tak da- nemoj panicarit, sve ce bit super!!!!!!!!

( a i ultrazvuk zna debelo fulat pri procjeni tezine- meni je moj dok dobro 'izracunao', al frendica je ocekivala bebu od valjda 25 kila  :Laughing:   a rodila miseka od malo preko 3)

----------


## litala

moje svo troje je bilo preko 4.

ida - 4030
noa - 4670
leo - 4150

sva tri prirodna poroda, na prvom epiziotomija (ja osobno smatram totalno nepotrebno), druga dva s manjim pucanjima po savu od epi.

sretno ti bilo i uzivaj  :Smile:

----------


## ms. ivy

s nama u sobi bila su dva turbo-dečkića; jedan malo manje a drugi više od 4,5 kg. porodi su bili super!

----------


## Arwen

nije bio puno preko 4-4050,ali je imao veliku glavu
izašao bez problema,naravno recnuli su me(KBC-Split)iako
moram priznati da me šavovi nisu bolili ni puno smetali
i da nitko nije ni spominjao carski 
a indukcija je druga priča,nema veze sa veličinom bebe  :Razz:

----------


## berlinka

> Cure, prije 3 dana na UZ mi je procijenjena beba na 4220g :shock: 
> Termin mi je prosao prije 4 dana, a kako je krenulo ovo moje debelo nece van. Ja sam u strahu da mi nece proci kroz karlicu, da ce se zaglaviti, ma sve horor situacije. Da zavrsavam na carskom rezu, cak mi savjetuju indukciju    , radi toga!
> 
> Kako ste vi mame prosle sa krupnim bebama, dajte mi neke rijeci utjehe,jer ja sam do sada bila skroz cool i veselila se porodjajnom iskustvu da bi me sada obuzela nevidjena panika


Meni se indukcija čini kao najgori izbor. I meni su je spominjali kao mogućnost, ali rekla sam da želim čekati prirodan početak i počelo je pri kraju 7. dana nakon termina, rodila 8. dan. Porod je bio jako dobar, iako se nisam uspjela izboriti za položaj koji sam htjela, a nisu mi dali ni da se krećem   :Mad:   No bar sam uspjela spriječiti drip što mislim da je jako dobro jer je i moja beba bila velika (4.050), pa bi uz prenabrijane trudove možda došlo i do pucanja maternice. Moji su bili sasvim djelotvorni, super sam se otvarala, na kraju rodila bez epiziotomije uz neznatno pucanje koje nisam ni na koji način osjetila (moja gin bila oduševljena). Inače sam krhke građe, uskih bokova (nosim 36/38, tj. small). Imaj povjerenja u svoje tijelo i prati ga! (Inače, nije ni carski kraj svijeta, sve moje frendice na carskom su se odlično i brzo oporavile.)

----------


## sanjam71

Moj Ivan je bio sitna beba   :Wink:   4630 g(na mamu) i 55 cm a glavica poveca (na tatu). Nije mu se izgleda izlazilo, nikako da se pocne spustati pa mi dali drip a on i dalje ni da mrdne. Rekli da cemo cekati dva sata (od kada sam se skroz otvorila) pa ako ne krene onda carski. Cim su spomenuli carski a ja rekla moram tiskati, pogledao me dr i kaze nista od tiskanja jos se nije spustio. Na moje nagovaranje pustili me da probam tiskati i Ivan s cetvrtim trudom bio vani. Napukla mu je kljucna kost i potrgao mi placentu pa sam ipak isla u narkozu. Iako mu je napukla kljucna kost (brzo zarasla) ipak mi se cini bolje sto smo izbjegi carski

----------


## sanjam71

Ah da zaboravila sam reci da se Ivan rodio dva dana prije termina i da je iscurila plodna voda a od trudova nije bilo ni t dok ih nisu inducirali

----------


## berlinka

> nikako da se pocne spustati


Pa to se i meni dogodilo! Ja potpuno otvorena, a Jana još uvijek skroz gore (a trebala se navodno spustiti još 2 tjedna prije poroda   :Laughing:  ). Rekli mi da ne smijem tiskati dok se ne spusti, al kad je krenulo nisam mogla nikako obuzdati to tiskanje i vrlo brzo Jana je bila vani. Ja sam se inače cijelo vrijeme pribojavala da se ona ne spušta jer joj je zdjelica preuska...

----------


## vesnare

A. je bio težak 4150 i dug 55, a ja dosta uska i položaj mu je bio glavicom prema naprijed, a ne nazad (prema guzi) pa je išlo malo teže, ali ipak je bio vaginalni porod i s A. je bilo sve 5  :Wink:

----------


## aprilska_mama

Hvala vam curke. Evo meni sutra ce biti 7 dana poslije termina i bas se neradujem sutrasnjem odlasku dr. 
A i moj bebac je gore visoko. Uf  :Sad:  
Bar vidim iz vasih iskustava da se moze normalno proci, sto sam i ja zastupnik. Ako krene prirodni porod pa bicu vecinom na nogama i gurat cu stojeci , klececi dok se ne pojavi glavica, pa cu se prebaciti ( pretovarit ce me moj dragi ) na taj njihov polulezeci polozaj.
Samo da prode sve ok.

----------


## klia

Aprilska, najprije da ti kažem - ne boj se poroda  :Love:  
Matej je imao 4,550 i sve je bilo OK. Nakon poroda pomislila sam: tko će ići na drugo, imat će pet kila!!!! (Sad sam opet trudna  :Smile:  i psihički se opet pripremam na veliko dijete, premda uopće ne mora značiti. Ali i u tom slučaju, opet bih izabrala prirodni porod.)
Otvarala sam se izvrsno (prvo porođajno doba sam prošetala i vjerujem da je i djetetova težina i pritisak na grlić djelovao na brzo širenje grlića). Prognozirali su mi brzi porod, međutim, dijete se loše namjestilo glavicom pa se sve ipak odužilo. Da nije, vjerojatno bih rodila za 3-4 sata. Ovako, trajalo je 10 (znam mame koje su sitniju djecu rađale duže). Na sreću, imala sam dobrog porodničara uza se koji je dijete na kraju dobro namjestio i sve je završilo prirodno, vaginalno. Istina, uz prilično jako pucanje i epizitomiju. 
Ali, kasnije je s velikim djetetom lakše. Najprije, nije onako krhko (muž mi je često govorio da je njemu zbog toga bilo puno lakše jer ga je malenih bebica frka). Dalje, nikakve ga se viroze nisu hvatale (a već je u rodilištu bebica do našeg kreveta imala prehladu). Pri tome je neonatologinja spomenula kako nije isto kad se prehladi dijete od 2,500. 3,500 ili 4 kg aludirajući na to kako se kod lakše djece prije mogu razviti komplikacije.
Sljedeća prednost je što veliki klinci jako i energično sisaju i potiču tvoje tijelo na proizvodnju mlijeka (no, lako je moguće da će te u rodilištu uvjeravati kako je dijete veliko pa mu moraju davati nadohranu, nemoj na to padati, nego zahtijevaj da ti točno kažu koliko je palo na težini - može 10 posto - i, ukoliko ipak padne više, neka te točno obavijeste koliko su grama nadohrane dali. ) Nažalost, meni je M imao žuticu pa je prilično neefikasno sisao prvih 7 dana, ali od prijateljice mi kćerkica (isto oko 4,500) od prvog dana siše kao zmaj i nije bilo nikakvih problema s količinom mlijeka.
Dakle, opet ti kažem, nemaj straha. Sjeti se da su nekoć žene same rađale ogromnu djecu i da je sve bilo OK. Puno šeći prije poroda, to ti je sve izvrsna priprema.
Želim ti puno sreće i da što prije zagrliš svoga gigantića!  :Love:

----------


## snoopygirl

Doki je bio 4250 i 51 ali ja sam dosta mala 162 tako da sve ovisi. On se nije spustio pa su ga izvukli vakumom.Za carsi nije bilo-kazali su- ali neboj se, sve je relativno.Cura je rodila bebaca od 2900 popucala za nevirovat!ne boj se, bitno je da znaš kolika je beba, moj je predvidio malu bebu, 3 i nešto kaže, čekaj nisam još bila do njega, spremam se...
Pusa i neboj se ,ja sam se tresla od same pomisli na porod, ali što se više bližio bila sam mirnija i hrabrija, jer bebicu osjećaš sve jače i spremaš se da se boriš za svoje dijete....  :Love:

----------


## mamma Juanita

povrh svega, te uzv procjene težine bebe su toliko nepouzdane da se ja uopće ne bih na njih puno obazirala.
a čak i da bebač je 4200g, so what?
nije 5200g...a na forumu čitam da ima i takvih velikih beba koje se najnormalnije rode vaginalno.

----------


## lunas

Aprilska-mama javi se da cujemo kako je proslo. Meni su isto govorili da ce biti velika beba, i stvarno je i bila - 4,600 kg, nazalost neuspjela indukcija, pa carski, ali sve je ispalo ok, i evo sad planiramo i bracu ili seku.

----------


## klia

A meni je u zadnjih 10-ak dana toliko narastao trbuh, da mi intuicija govori kako će i ovo biti komad.   :Kiss:

----------


## snorki

Sami je imao 4 300, a desilo se to da je su u vrijeme tiskanja opali trudovi, tako da sam ja "naslijepo" tiskala. Epi nisam imala, pa sam mislila da cu sva ispucat- ali nista!!! Super je proslo.
Medjutim, s odgovornoscu tvrdim da je mnogo lakse rodite bebu ispod 4 kg, nego onu preko.
Edita je imala 3 700 i to tiskanje mi nije bilo nista bolno. Medjutim, kada sam Samija radjala... :shock:

----------


## Mamasita

> povrh svega, te uzv procjene težine bebe su toliko nepouzdane da se ja uopće ne bih na njih puno obazirala.


Upravo tako!
Moj M.je vec u 36-om tj. prema procjenama bio tezak 4kg, a rodio se u 42. tj. tezak 3700g.

----------


## lily

moja je bebica bila teška pri porodu 4 600g i 53 duga nije bilo nikakvih problema rodila sam prirodno i mislim da se nemaš čega plašiti ...
i moja je bebica bila visoko cijelo vrijeme kad su me dovei u rađaonu čekali su osam sati nebi li se spustila i nakon toga bebica je bila visoko ali ipak su me spremili za porod dali mi drip i babica je doslovno pritisnula moj stomak na vrhu i za par minuta bebica je bila van ...mnogi su mi rekli pošto mi je to prvo dijete da će drugo biti još veće ali menie toga uopće nije strah ... ti se samo opusti i razmišljej pozitivno..

----------


## anjica

moja beba je bila teška 4300 i rodila sam bez ikakvih problema, čak mi se čini da mi je porod bio lagan, mislim da je najbitnija psihička priprema

----------


## stela gasal

ma nebrini se sve ce bit u redu , am prssam svog sina rodila  4,500 bez ikakvih problema  nista me nije bolilo   super samprosla

----------

